# Looking for Work in Cairo



## sahara1 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm an English female looking for work in Cairo. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Naushad (Oct 13, 2009)

*Hello*



sahara1 said:


> I'm an English female looking for work in Cairo. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Hi 
What type of work are you looking for....pls provide me with some details. Let me see if I could fit you in to any of the vacancies we have...Pls provide relevant details...
All the best in your efforts...
Naushad.


----------



## has7354 (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes, I want also to know what is Sahara's background as we have a job call for English native speakers in our Business Association where I work.

Best

Hassan


----------

